# Neighbors ever complain about smoke?



## ryanma

Hi everyone,

My first smoker is arriving tomorrow, and a bunch of goodies from Todd hopefully around the same time.  I live in an apartment complex, my building has 8 apartments in it.  We all have our own little back wood decks, that's where I keep the grill and plan on smoking there also.

Now I'm beginning to worry about all the long smokes I'll be doing, and if it might piss off any of my neighbors.  Anyone ever had a problem like this?  My lease says grills are allowed but nothing about smokers.  Maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I had one confrontation with the neighbor across the street , gave him a chunk of Brisket and now he smiles , hoping to be invited again...

Do it and see how many friends you have all of a sudden . You may even have people from blocks away coming over to beg.....


----------



## linguica

Where I live we have a steady breeze from the SW. My smokers are located so that the smoke goes down the middle of the yards.

Also an occasional sample of your "cooking art" might have them on the way to the BBQ store to get their own smoker.


----------



## roller

Don`t have any ....


----------



## ryanma

Yeah I thinking about just knocking on doors and giving people the heads up, offering them a try if they would like. Hopefully I don't have any vegetarians around... hopefully a dieing breed.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I think if you keep the smoke thin and smelling good, you won't have a problem.


----------



## sound1

Number one rule on having a big bash..to avoid neighbor complaints, invite them. Unless you have vegetarians/vegans next to you, you should be fine,  Many people don't know the differences between a smoker and a grill so the landlord may be an issue though. If you're getting an electric unit, show them the cord and tell them you have a food/beverage warmer.


----------



## ryanma

Thanks guys, feeling better about it.


----------



## ryanma

Sound1 said:


> Number one rule on having a big bash..to avoid neighbor complaints, invite them. Unless you have vegetarians/vegans next to you, you should be fine,  Many people don't know the differences between a smoker and a grill so the landlord may be an issue though.* If you're getting an electric unit, show them the cord and tell them you have a food/beverage warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hah!  Its actually a Landmann 3895GWLA, ordered from BJ's.


----------



## linguica

A properly operating smoker only puts out about 1/20 th the amount of smoke that an unlined fireplace will belch out.


----------



## jimmymaclean

My next door neighbours wife was complaining to her husband loud enough for me to hear that the smoke was getting in the house. He could not talk back because his mouth was full of ribs and wings I gave him.  She kept going on and on until my wife walked over and handed her a "tasting plate" which she claimed "she wasn't hungry", and "no thank you".

5 minutes later the windows on the back of her house closed, and the plate reappeared without a hint of meat on any bone.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Hmmmm..... I got 2 compliments from neighbors in the past couple of days on how great the smoke smells!!!!!. LOL
Been smokin'  a homestead ham.



~Martin


----------



## pgsmoker64

oldschoolbbq said:


> I had one confrontation with the neighbor across the street , gave him a chunk of Brisket and now he smiles , hoping to be invited again...
> 
> Do it and see how many friends you have all of a sudden . You may even have people from blocks away coming over to beg.....


I gotta agree with Stan!  They can't talk with their mouths full.

Good luck.


----------



## jrod62

Only when they don't smell it by 9 am on saturday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## rdknb

I do not have any complaints.  But at least here in MD you are not allowed to use any open flame smoker or grill on an apt deck.  You may want to check on that :)


----------



## pat ferrante

I am like roller ..I don't got any...we live way out in the country.. to avoid people like that.     :yahoo:


----------



## mossymo

I also live in the middle of the country with no neighbors, but my son's neighbors that live above him in an apartment building complained about his smoking and the apartment managers shut him down to just grilling; he moves the end of this month...


----------



## jp61

My neighbors are A-holes so, whether they're mad or drooling over the smoke I really don't give a rats a$$ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But then again, I don't live in an apartment complex. Good luck, hope it all works out well for you!


----------



## mneeley490

No complaints here, either. Just curious neighbors. Gave my next door neighbor on the left (which is usually the direction the wind is blowing) a rack of ribs once, and now I see he got himself a propane smoker of his own for his back yard. Maybe it'll start a chain reaction.


----------



## ryanma

I like what I'm hearing.  Plan on smoking a packer brisket and pork shoulder on the rack above next Monday.  Between myself, my fellow line cooks, and my neighbors, I think I'll be OK.  I want to use the 12" AMNTS, and from what I've been reading it should create good quality smoke.


----------



## rickypro

RyanMA said:


> Hah!  Its actually a Landmann 3895GWLA, ordered from BJ's.


That is the same smoker I have.  You will love it!  I really like the chip and water pan drawers.  Very easy to keep temps level.


----------



## ryanma

rickypro said:


> That is the same smoker I have.  You will love it!  I really like the chip and water pan drawers.  Very easy to keep temps level.


Good to hear!  Im pumped to light her up and start making food porn!


----------



## jirodriguez

Also keep in mind that if your smoker is running right you almost don't see the smoke - Ninja Smoke! So they may smell BBQ, but their house shouldn't be filling full of smoke.

All my neighbors know that if they smell smoke there will be small baggies of smoked goodies passed out within 24 hrs. or so.


----------



## raymo76

My neighbors have told me that it smells so good when I cook.


----------



## sparkypyro

Only complaints I get from neighbors are "where's mine". Didn't realize how much the smoke smell travels through my neighborhood. Always being asked what I am smoking this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frosty

My neighbors are fine, and tummies full of my smoked goodies.  I simply added an extension to my vent to raise it up higher, and no more complaints.  Works like a charm.  Go Get 'em!


----------



## venture

My neighbors all love the smell of my smoker.  Some even give me fruit tree trimmings.  I reward them with treats.

Many years ago I lived in an apartment where the old lady next door complained about the smoke from my grill.  I told her that if she would keep her cats from leaving little gifts in my yard, I would move the grill and promise not to grill cat meat.  I never heard from her again.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## supercenterchef

Don't have neighbors, but I've found many a stray dog sitting on my porch on smoking days...


----------



## Shameless Carnivore

rickypro said:


> That is the same smoker I have.  You will love it!  I really like the chip and water pan drawers.  Very easy to keep temps level.



Glad to see your positive comments on drawers/access.  Concept seems brilliant to me, BUT... the reviews I find for Landmann's similar Electric smoker are horrible.  I need an Electric model for a specific situation.  Does anyone have experience/comment on the Landmann models?


----------



## crclass

Summers I live in a marina on a houseboat. The smoker sits on the dock by the front of the boat. No one ever complains and usually are asking when it will be ready. Yes they have all sampled a little of everything I've smoked. The other advantage I have Is I'm an owner of the marina. My rules take it or leave it.


----------



## ghostguy6

Several years ago when I was still using a little chief smoker I had the neighbors call the fire department on me. I had stepped out to buy another bag of chips, couldn't have been away from the house any longer than 20 minutes but when I arrived there was a fire engine parked outside my house.  The smoker was working fine, no flare up, no flames just the usual smoke coming out of the vents. I even had a fire extinguisher beside the smoker and had it plugged into a GFCI plug just in case. The firemen said I had done nothing wrong and the neighbors received a ticket because it was plainly obvious the smoker was functioning correctly and there was no reason to call 911. Apparently they called it in as a garage fire but at the time I only had the cement pad poured for the garage. Its been like the Hatfield's and Maccoy's between us ever since.


----------



## wbf610

My neighbors only complain when they don’t get a plate.


----------



## dward51

My current job involved an official background check of the type where they send investigators out to interview all your neighbors.  The head of Special Investigations did my background 5 years ago. One of my neighbors made a comment that the smell from my porch drives his family crazy!  It makes them crave BBQ all the time (he meant it in a good way - and yes I share).   

Of course I got the job and yes, I am the official supplier of Q to the office events now.  Oh, and my porch does smell like a BBQ joint as I've been accumulating smoke under the covered porch since 2005.  Just walking up to the back door can make your mouth water, even on days when nary a smoker is lit.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Living in the sticks now but I had one of those neighbors above us in an apartment 4 years ago. Tried everything to get them to stop complaining. Finally could only smoke on really windy days and had a box fan next to the vent to get smoke away from the building. Saving grace, the complex manager's husband was heavy into smoking meat. She would take their complaint,file it in the round file and ask that I chill on making smoke for a few days. Guess you got to try to get along...JJ


----------



## hb99

My nearest neighbor is over 75 yards away.  I doubt they smell it on a still day.


----------



## noboundaries

I've had one window slam.  That's it.


----------



## chopsaw

They all ways say " that smell good what ya cookin ? " Most of the time the foods not on yet . They put out as much smoke as me .


----------

